# complicazione



## Minguito

"Da almeno un secolo l'evoluzionismo ha assunto forme diverse, che sono altrettante complicazioni dell'idea di progresso quale cominciò a diffondersi a partire dalla seconda metà del secolo XVIII".
¿Cómo traducirían aquí la palabra "complicazioni"? 
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Lerma

Forse _*variantes*__*/variedades*_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Minguito y Lerma,

La solución de Lerma no me convence del todo. 
Claro que las "diferentes formas" son *variantes*, pero yo traduciría _complicazioni_ con *complicaciones*. El sentido me parece totalmente adherente al texto.


----------



## Minguito

Minguito said:


> "Da almeno un secolo l'evoluzionismo ha assunto forme diverse, che sono altrettante complicazioni dell'idea di progresso quale cominciò a diffondersi a partire dalla seconda metà del secolo XVIII".



Gracias a los dos. Ya había pensado en "complicaciones" pero al menos acá en Argentina, o al menos a mí, no me suena bien como queda: "...que son otras tantas complicaciones de la idea de progreso...".

"Variantes" me suena bien pero no estoy seguro si el sentido del original es el mismo. Parecería que no. Y aunque no me suene, "complicaciones" sería la palabra justa.

No sé por qué no me cierra....


----------



## gatogab

> "...que son otras tantas complicaciones de la idea de progreso...".
> No sé por qué no me cierra....


Yo entiendo que '_las *diversas formas* del evolucionismo hicieron *difícil comprender *la idea de progreso así como se fue difundiendo desde la segunda mitad del siglo XVIII'_


----------



## pattyfashiion

El evoluzionismo ha empleado/utilizado formas diferentes y otras tantas complicaciones/dificultades de la idea del avance que se desarrollò desde la segunda mitad del siglo XVIII

Espero ayudarte


----------



## Josefran

Hola, ¿y si pruebas con _alteraciones_? Contiene el sentido de cambio-variación y, al tiempo, el de perturbación-complicación. "Desde hace al menos un siglo, el evolucionismo ha adoptado diversas formas que no son sino otras tantas alteraciones de la idea de progreso tal y como empezara a difundirse a partir de la segunda mitad del siglo XVIII."


----------



## pattyfashiion

Josefran disculpa pero tu intento no me parece que encaje del todo...Por què eso de poner "no son sino" personalmente no me gusta...


----------



## Josefran

Tienes razón. Eliminemos toda esa palabrería y dejemos "que solo son". Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y si pruebas con "elaboraciones"? No es idéntico pero al menos implica el que es algo surgido a partir de.


----------



## Minguito

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y si pruebas con "elaboraciones"? No es idéntico pero al menos implica el que es algo surgido a partir de.



Hasta ahora es lo que mejor me suena. Alteración (como "acción de alterar" y ésta como "cambiar la esencia o forma de algo") no me parece que sea el significado justo de esta frase. Y si bien complicaciones implique cierta idea de dificultad, creo que aquí, en italiano, se refiere básicamente a un desarollo (de la idea de progreso). 
Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Josefran

Sí. Creo que "elaboraciones" es la mejor opción. Un saludo.


----------



## honeyheart

Ésta sería mi traducción del párrafo (según cómo yo lo interpreto):
_*
"Durante, por lo menos, los últimos cien años, el Evolucionismo ha adoptado distintas formas, a medida que se volvía más compleja la idea original de "progreso" que se comenzó a difundir a partir de la segunda mitad del siglo XVIII."*
_
P.D.: Si bien no es el tema del hilo, aclaro que aunque quizá en italiano sea correcto, en castellano no me suena bien decir _"desde hace un siglo ha adoptado"_, porque "ha adoptado" ubica la acción en un punto del pasado, mientras que "desde hace" da la idea de que la acción empezó en el pasado y continua desarrollándose hasta hoy, por eso reformulé la frase para que la referencia temporal encajara con el tiempo verbal; la otra alternativa sería _"desde hace un siglo viene adoptando"_, pero la primera opción me parece más "elegante" .


----------



## Neuromante

Quizás no. Yo había deducido que el texto quiere decir que en este momento se ha terminado de hacer adopciones y asumía que era el típico autor que sostiene sus ideas como si fueran la única verdad en el mundo.

Como los productos que se anuncian diciendo que todos los demás (Anteriores) ya han quedado obsoletos por llegar ellos al mercado.

Claro que eso dependerá del contexto y de la intención más o menos honesta del autor y su ego. En un contesto normal es como dices tú pero cuando se trata de exponer ideas nunca se sabe


----------

